# 20-day old Cockatiel's owner needs help!



## TycLiu (Jun 17, 2011)

I just noticed that the cockatiel I bought today doesn't open his right eye, and doesn't put any weight on his right foot. His right foot seems redder than his left (I'm a first time owner, so I don't know much) and seems a little swollen. He keeps his leg up near its body, which (I think) is why it can't seem to balance. The little guy also keeps his head down all the time, which I also think is because he's trying to keep balanced, or at least stay comfortable.

Any suggestions? Like I said, I'm a first-time bird owner, but I know enough about pets to know that this isn't normal.

What are the developmental stages of baby birds? At what age do their bones get stronger and what sort of activity-level should I be expecting right now?


----------



## NardiB (Jun 16, 2011)

sometimes they keep a leg up but yours dont seem to be normal ...take him to the vet because he may be injured if you want to see him alive tomorrow


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

A 20-day old bird hasn't even fledged yet and needs handfeeding and care that a first-time owner isn't equipped to provide. I recommend that you take this bird back to the breeder/shop that sold it to you and let them take care of it until it is weaned (which happens at age 8-10 weeks). You can take it back at that time if it is healthy.

However it might not be healthy right now. It should be opening both eyes and putting weight on both feet, and lifting its head part of the time. Baby birds sleep at lot and put their heads down while they're doing this, but at this age the head should be up when the chick is alert. At this age the baby should be kept in a nest/brooder with a layer of bedding in it - it is not ready for a regular cage or for perching on a stick.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

P.S. Please post pictures because that will help us evaluate the baby's condition. It's possible that the baby has splay leg, a preventable condition caused by insufficient bedding in the nest. The fact that this breeder/shop would sell such a young baby to a first-time owner is a sign of serious irresponsibility and I'm worried about their bird-care practices and their honesty. In many places it's illegal to sell unweaned babies because it is so dangerous to the birds, and it should be illegal everywhere.


----------



## TycLiu (Jun 17, 2011)

*Some improvement*

Here are a couple pictures so you can get a better idea about his right leg..








holding his leg up

















trying to balance..

This morning (I'm overseas, so half a day ahead), he opened his right eye for a bit.. he actually shuts both of his eyes quite a lot, even while I'm feeding him. He also tested out his right leg by straightening it out and putting some weight on it but every time it touched the surface you could tell it was really hurting him.

Any thoughts? Thank you for the responses above!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

If its hurting him he needs to get to the vet asap.


----------



## leeisme (Feb 4, 2011)

You have got to be kidding me. No one who is any type of breeder should sell a bird that young. Unbelievable. It kills me that some people think that by sticking a male and female tiel in a cage get them to lay eggs and hatch chicks automatically makes someone a cockatiel breeder. This makes me sick and I hope you return it and get your money back. I just hate to think what that little baby is gonna go through going back there. Poor little thing. That is a breeder who is in it for the money whether the chick is ready to go or not.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

I agree that this baby needs to see an avian vet. I've changed my mind though about taking him back to the breeder/shop. They are unethical people who sold you a chick that was both injured and too young to be sold. I hope that you care enough about this baby to get proper medical care for it - if you do then you are probably a better home for it. If you don't care that much then please try to find someone who does care and give the baby to them.

Did the seller teach you how to handfeed? It's a hazardous process when the feeder is inexperienced but we will do what we can to help you.

BTW this is a beautiful little lutino chick.


----------



## TycLiu (Jun 17, 2011)

I agree with tielfan - taking Sunshine back to the shop would've been disastrous for him, and who's to say the store wouldn't go and sell him again to another person? So I'm going to try my utmost to keep this little chick alive and healthy.

An update: I took Sunshine to an avian veterinarian today and it turns out that along with an infected joint in his right foot, he is also sick. The vet said to focus on getting him healthy first before healing his foot, which I can understand. So, in the meantime, please think good thoughts for my little Sunshine! He really is a strong little guy and I'm sure he will come out of all of this stronger than ever 

Thanks for all your help. It really means a lot to me that there are people who are willing to help a newbie owner through this process!


----------



## mikec2003 (May 28, 2011)

I so hope the little guy makes it, he seems like a little fighter, with someone at home who cares, and with a good network of support like this site and an avian vet you have, he has a good chance to make it. 

Best of luck to you and Sunshine


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Good for you! You have what it takes to be an outstanding, caring bird owner, and I hope everything works out well for you.

What kind of sickness does the baby have, and what is being done to treat it? If he's taking antibiotics that should help with the foot. The vet should know more about it than I do of course. But infections can be deadly so it seems like something should be done about it now. If it's an inflammation rather than an infection then there's more scope to wait for treatment.


----------



## TycLiu (Jun 17, 2011)

Sadly, my little Sunshine passed away during the night.. maybe he was too sick and/or too little.. I can't believe how sad I've been all day. Even having the little guy for just two days, I bonded and loved it sooo much. Hopefully my next Cockatiel will bring me as much happiness as Sunshine did.


----------



## Jac249 (May 19, 2011)

I'm so sorry. I know how it feels to lose an amazing cockatiel. You just need to know that you did what you could. And that doesn't make it easier now but then not much will. Thoughts are with you.


----------



## barryh12 (Jun 8, 2011)

I don't mean to sound bad but you didn't know enough when buying this as it is to young and not fully featherd and still needs to be handfeed


----------



## leeisme (Feb 4, 2011)

I am so sorry for the loss of little sunshine. Poor little girl.


----------



## bird_lady (Apr 17, 2011)

I find that really sad that a breeder/shop could let a baby go so young...I was a first time breeder too and with the support of this website, vets, and my own intuition and little knowledge of breeding cockatiels you can tell that your little man just looks too young, no excuse for this....I am with everyone else something needs to be done about breeders/shops that home under developed birds...thats just not on, cruel......but on the upside .....sunshine has found a loving caring home and off to a great start. my hat goes of to you TycLiu well done. 


All the best to you both and could you please keep us posted about the progress, and remember you have lots of support on this site they are really great.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear that the baby didn't survive, but at least he/she was in a loving, caring environment at the end. Unfortunately you had to learn the hard way about the pitfalls of buying such a young baby but now you can avoid making the same mistakes with your next bird. There's plenty of information on the internet so it's easy to arm yourself with information that will set you up for success in the future.


----------

